# Anthony Burgess on excommunication for gross sins



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 19, 2020)

In these gross offences the Spirit of God doth not only forsake him in respect of Consolation, but it’s a Command laid upon the Church-Officers, _to cast such an one out of their society,_ as 1 _Cor._ 5. neither may the people of God have _any familiar communion_ or _acquaintance_ with such: now what horror and trembling may justly arise in such a man’s heart, who shall thus be cast out of all _gracious Privileges,_ and that by God’s appointment?

What darkness must this work in his heart, when he shall argue thus with himself; It’s God’s command I should not be admitted to the Seals of his love; he hath given his Officers charge to pour no oil in my wounds; how can I plead for the grace signified, when he denieth me the _Seals_ thereof? God hath shut me out like the unclean leper, and whither shall I go? Now then, if the Church of God make such a vast difference between him and others, and that following the directions of Christ. Ought not the person offending also to judge the same things about himself? ...

For the reference, see Anthony Burgess on excommunication for gross sins.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

